
Share all our code modifications with others? Think again, hippie - thereyougo
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/17/mit_apache_versus_gpl/
======
sgt101
""It is becoming fairly rare to find a company whose software is not
predominantly open-source software," he said. "Relying on the proprietary IP
rights granted by your own authorship implies that you believe your
contributions to be of such high value that the cost of maintaining a private
fork of your non-shared contributions outstrips the ease of integration of the
developments of all of your competitors and users who are collaborating in an
open community.""

sure because windows, office, exchange, oracle and SAP are all open now.

------
gardnr
This is a terrible title.

